# Marsh mural



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

So we had a little flooding incident several months ago (kids were having a water fight and left the tap on all night ) so while I was replacing the sheetrock I thought about asking the wife if she could paint me a marsh mural to put some ducks on. She thought about it and decided it would be a fun thing to do so here are some pics of what has been accomplished so far.

First pic of the base


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Adding some sky


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Little blue for the water, didn't want the dirty stuff we usually hunt in and she wanted it blue.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Adding some mountain color with mommas helper


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Added some color in the mountains and some clouds


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Should have put more pics on each reply, here is some added water color and shadowing a few plants and the wife (I call her Bob Ross now).


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Here is some added plant stuff and I got excited about putting up a duck so I had it in there while i took the pic. I'll have to move it down a little. And what marsh scene is good without a little bit of phrag, she didn't want it in, but I said it's part of the whole experience here. Here is the one she finished today. Added some highlights.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I told her if it didn't turn out good we could just repaint the wall, but I think we'll keep it around. Just need to seal it up sometime next week and then throw up some ducks.:grin:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

That is some awesome work Raptor!! What better than enjoying the beauty of being out in Utah's beautiful wetlands? Enjoying the view from a lazy boy!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thats awesome!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

That's purty dang cool!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That's so cool! I'd love something like that in my shop


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

That is awesome! People with artistic ability blow my mind sometimes. Should look super cool with your ducks up.

I will say that you should only call her Bob Ross if those phragmites are "Happy little phragmites that live over here..."


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

willfish4food said:


> That is awesome! People with artistic ability blow my mind sometimes. Should look super cool with your ducks up.
> 
> I will say that you should only call her Bob Ross if those phragmites are "Happy little phragmites that live over here..."


I love watching Bob Ross paint. Even as a kid I found his work mesmerizing.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bax* said:


> I love watching Bob Ross paint. Even as a kid I found his work mesmerizing.


He taught me to turn life's mistakes into happy little birds and trees.


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

She did an awesome job.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, I like the mural as well. Funny thing is my daughter said "You should paint one on each wall of a different season." I told her we should finish this one up first. All sealed, now just need to fix the carpet and add the ducks!!! I would like a nice fall and winter scene come to think of it -^|^- We'll see how busy things are this spring, she did enjoy painting it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ya gotta love that!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

willfish4food said:


> That is awesome! People with artistic ability blow my mind sometimes. Should look super cool with your ducks up.
> 
> I will say that you should only call her Bob Ross if those phragmites are "Happy little phragmites that live over here..."


I agree. I use to hunt with Leon Parson. It use to boggle my mind at some of the pictures he would sketch on any available paper as we sat around the campfire at night. I envy you Raptor.


----------

